# Videos and pictures that inspire you.



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

This one makes me reach for the tissues - even though I've never gone running in my life. 

[video=facebook_share;303836086872201]https://www.facebook.com/NewarkAdvocate/videos/303836086872201/UzpfSTEwMDAwMjY0MjAxMzQwOToxODI4NjU1NjczODk5MTQ5/[/video]

(Just click on it - it is a video.)


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^Very much relevant in today's world and news.....


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Such a grace by Jackie and her son saluting his dad.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Tel Aviv*






Gorgeous video with gorgeous music about Tel Aviv (6.30 in the morning)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

*30 Years ago !*






On November 9, 1989, Günter Schabowski, a member of the politburo, announced at a press conference that East Germans would be free to travel. He mistakenly said they would take immediate effect, prompting a breathtaking 24 hours that changed history.
The new travel regulations were intended only to calm the increasingly tense situation, with citizens leaving East Germany for the West in droves via third countries. The resulting chain of events led to the fall of the Wall.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful Russian Folk music, to transport one away to faraway bliss.


----------

